# dass die Autoren mit dem Osten fremdelten (fremdeln)



## Boyar

Hallo

[Haseloff sagte:] _Zwar habe es in jüngster Zeit bei den Sendern ein paar Schritte Richtung Osten gegeben, aber man merke vielen Berichten an, dass die Autoren mit dem Osten *fremdelten*._ (Rundfunk - Haseloff wirft ARD und ZDF vor, Westfernsehen geblieben zu sein)

Was genau bedeutet dieses Verb (_fremdeln_) hier? Der Duden erklärt dieses Wort als „in fremder Umgebung, Fremden gegenüber scheu, ängstlich sein (BEISPIEL : das Kind fremdelt)“. Sehen deutsche Journalisten wirklich scheu bzw. ängstlich aus, wenn sie Nachrichten und Reportagen direkt aus dem Osten bringen? Eine unsinnige Vermutung, glaube ich...

Und warum wird hier die Präposition "*mit*" benutzt und nicht "*in*"? Das Kind fremdelt _*in*_ fremder Umgebung und die Autoren fremdeln _*im*_ Osten ... wäre logisch.

Danke im Voraus für alle Meinungen


----------



## Kajjo

Boyar said:


> dass die Autoren mit dem Osten *fremdelten*.


Vorab, dieser Satz ist idiomatisch und korrekt. Die Präposition "mit" ist richtig verwendet.



Boyar said:


> das Kind fremdelt


Das ist die unmittelbare Bedeutung dieses Wortes. Kleinkinder durchlaufen eine Phase, in der sie plötzlich Fremden gegenüber skeptisch und unnahbar sind. Dies ist eine wichtige Entwicklungsstufe: Sie unterscheiden Freund und (potentiellen) Feind, Familie von Fremden.



Boyar said:


> Was genau bedeutet dieses Verb (_fremdeln_) hier?


In deinem Satz wird das Wort scherzhaft verwendet und zwar in dem Sinne "sich noch nicht dran gewöhnt haben / es noch nicht als eigenes Land empfinden".

Die Präposition "mit" passt in dieser scherzhaften Bedeutung perfekt.


----------



## Frieder

_Mit etwas fremdeln_ wird gerne benutzt, um auszudrücken, dass man mit einem Thema nicht recht warm wird, man kein richtiges Interesse dafür entwickeln kann, es einen nicht berührt, man Berührungsängste hat.



Boyar said:


> Und warum wird hier die Präposition "*mit*" benutzt und nicht "*in*"?


Der Ausdruck lautet _*mit* etwas/jemandem fremdeln. _"In" definiert lediglich den Ort.
Das Kind kann *in* fremder Umgebung *mit *fremden Leuten fremdeln.

(mit Kajjo überschnitten)


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> _Mit etwas fremdeln_ wird gerne benutzt, um auszudrücken, dass man mit einem Thema nicht recht warm wird, man kein richtiges Interesse dafür entwickeln kann, es einen nicht berührt, man Berührungsängste hat.


Ich würde es eher so auslegen, dass sie sich beim Umgang mit diesem Thema nicht ganz wohl fühlen, weil sie sich   auf unbekanntem Terrain befinden.


----------



## Frieder

JClaudeK said:


> Ich würde es eher so auslegen, dass sie sich beim Umgang mit diesem Thema nicht ganz wohl fühlen, weil sie sich auf unbekanntem Terrain befinden.


 Das ist eine weitere Möglichkeit unter vielen.


----------



## Boyar

"*Mit dem Thema*" zu fremdeln, ist verständlich, danke sehr für die Hinweise!

Ist der folgende Satz korrekt? (Ich möchte mein Text auf Grammatik u.a. prüfen lassen.)
_Professor zu Student: Mit diesen Themen, mit denen Sie fremdeln, könnten eigentlich noch zwei andere Studenten durchfallen._


----------



## Kajjo

Boyar said:


> Professor zu Student: Mit diesen Themen, mit denen Sie fremdeln, könnten eigentlich noch zwei andere Studenten durchfallen.


Ja, das funktioniert schon und ist formal korrekt. So richtig passt "fremdeln" aber nicht, da es hier ja eher um Beherrschung des Stoffes geht als um Wohlfühlen.


----------



## Boyar

Kajjo said:


> So richtig passt "fremdeln" aber nicht ...



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mit diesem Verb noch immer etwas fremdele.


----------



## Kajjo

Boyar said:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mit diesem Verb noch immer etwas fremdele.


Ja, und solche scherzhaften Verwendungen sind ja auch schwierig. Passiv wirst du es jetzt verstehen und aktiv solltest du es besser nicht verwenden.


----------



## Boyar

Kajjo said:


> Passiv wirst du es jetzt verstehen und aktiv solltest du es besser nicht verwenden.


Ernsthaft, Kajjo? Oder scherzt Du jetzt? Jedenfalls _*fremdele*_ ich mit der Setzung meiner Sprachziele gar nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> aktiv solltest du es besser nicht verwenden.


Vom "beliebigen" Gebrauch von "fremdeln" (außer wenn es sich um die Grundbedeutung handelt: "das Kind fremdelt")  rate auch ich Dir  ab.


Boyar said:


> Jedenfalls _*fremdele*_ ich mit der Setzung meiner Sprachziele gar nicht.


"fremdeln" ist hier völlig fehl am Platz!


----------



## Kajjo

Boyar said:


> Ernsthaft, Kajjo? Oder scherzt Du jetzt?


Ich mache keine Scherze. Natürlich war das ernst gemeint. Es ist sinnvoll, zwischen aktivem und passivem Wortschatz zu unterscheiden.

Im Kontext "Babys fremdeln" solltest du das Wort kennen und ggf auch aktiv verwenden. Im übertragenen Sinne ist das Wort sehr schwer idiomatisch anzuwenden und du solltest es lieber sein lassen.



Boyar said:


> Jedenfalls _*fremdele*_ ich mit der Setzung meiner Sprachziele gar nicht.


Hier passt es zum Beispiel absolut gar nicht. Es schadet eher, solche seltenen Wörter falsch zu verwenden, anstatt sich mit normaleren Wörtern gut auszudrücken. Lieber ein kleine Spur mehr Mainstream und dafür idiomatisch als "gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt".


----------



## JClaudeK

@Boyar

Vermutlich wolltest Du Folgendes ausdrücken, oder? :
Ich schrecke  vor hochgesteckten 'Sprachzielen' keineswegs zurück. 

_Mit der Setzung meiner Sprachziele fremd(e)le ich gar nicht.  _


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Der Ausdruck lautet _*mit* etwas/jemandem fremdeln_


Was wird dMn häufiger verwendet, mit etwas oder mit jemandem fremdeln?  Und könnte man die Bedeutung dieses Verbs auch so umschreiben: Unbehagen spüren/empfinden?



Boyar said:


> Ich möchte mein Text auf Grammatik .. prüfen lassen.


mein*en *Text


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Was wird dMn häufiger verwendet, mit etwas oder mit jemandem fremdeln?


Ich denke "mit _etwas _fremdeln" ist deutlich weiter verbreitet. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich "mit _jemandem_ fremdeln" schon einmal gehört habe. Hinzu kommt noch das einfache "fremdeln" wenn es um das Verhalten von Säuglingen geht.


----------



## Boyar

JClaudeK said:


> @Boyar
> 
> Vermutlich wolltest Du Folgendes ausdrücken, oder? :


Mit dem Thema 'Setzung der Sprachziele' fühle ich mich absolut wohl, weil ich mich nicht auf unbekanntem Terrain befinde. (Inspiriert durch Deinen Beitrag #4 erlaubte ich mir, in #10, meine Interpretation dieser Idee durch '_fremdeln_' zu geben.)


----------



## Kajjo

Boyar said:


> Inspiriert durch Deinen Beitrag #4 erlaubte ich mir, in #10, meine Interpretation dieser Idee durch '_fremdeln_' zu geben.)


Ja, aber #10 ist absolut NICHT idiomatisch. So kann "fremdeln" nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## elroy

Boyar said:


> Mit dem Thema 'Setzung der Sprachziele' fühle ich mich absolut wohl, weil ich mich nicht auf unbekanntem Terrain befinde.


 Das ergibt leider wenig Sinn, egal, in welcher Sprache.


----------



## Alemanita

bearded said:


> Und könnte man die Bedeutung dieses Verbs auch so umschreiben: Unbehagen spüren/empfinden?



Ich würde es so umschreiben: reserviert sein, nicht sofort volles Vertrauen fassen.
Beim "fremdeln" hat das Gegenüber absolut keine Schuld an der Zurückhaltung.
Wenn man aber Unbehagen spürt, kann es sein, dass das Gegenüber etwas ausstrahlt, das bei mir diese Reaktion hervorruft.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kannte "fremdeln" früher nicht, dann hörte ich es im Zusammenhang mit Babys und missverstand es zunächst als "mit Fremden anbändeln, sie anlächeln." Das Gegenteil war gemeint. Es hat mir dann mal jemand erklärt, dass die Periode in der Kindheit gemeint ist, in der Kinder Angst vor Fremden haben. Siehe auch Wikipedia: Acht-Monats-Angst Fremdeln – Wikipedia
Nun hörte ich es in verschiedenem Zusammenhang.

Es ist eben selten, wird aber auch als Metapher verwendet. 



> Mit dem Thema 'Setzung der Sprachziele' fühle ich mich absolut wohl, weil ich mich nicht auf unbekanntem Terrain befinde.


Das würde ich nunmehr auch unter Fremdeln verstehen. Hier bin ich aber unsicher. Ich vetraue den anderen.

_Zwar habe es in jüngster Zeit bei den Sendern ein paar Schritte Richtung Osten gegeben, aber man merke vielen Berichten an, dass die Autoren mit dem Osten *fremdelten*._

Hier, in der Titelfrage, verstehe ich es, glaube ich.

Die Autoren haben eine Abneigung, dem Osten zu begegnen. Und sie wollen möglichst wenig mit ihm zu tun haben.
Man merkt das bei einigen deutlich.
Sowohl in der Themenwahl als auch in der Beschreibung, wenn es dochmal um Osten (fünf neue Bundesländer, Geschichte der DDR) geht.
Sie fremdeln also nicht nur mit dem Osten, sondern sogar mit den Themen, die den Osten betreffen. In diesem Zuasmmenhang habe ich die Metapher schon oft gelesen oder gehört.

PS:
Metaphern sind dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass sie einen gewissen Teil der Standardbedeutung auf ein andere Gebiet übertragen. Das ist ein gewohntes Bild in der Sprache und eine sehr produktive Methode, keineswegs falsch.

Es besteht lediglich das Problem, dass Vergleiche immer hinken.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Die scherzhafte Verwendung von "fremdeln" als Metapher, wie es im Thread-Titel steht, kannte ich vorher nicht, während mir die normale Verwendung (d.h. für Kinder) geläufig ist.



Kajjo said:


> In deinem Satz wird das Wort scherzhaft verwendet und zwar in dem Sinne "sich noch nicht dran gewöhnt haben / es noch nicht als eigenes Land empfinden".


Ich vermute, dass das Wort "fremdeln" bei dieser Verwendung zudem dazu dient, jemanden lächerlich zu machen, da es ja auch bedeutet "sich wie ein kleines Kind benehmen".


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich vermute, dass das Wort "fremdeln" bei dieser Verwendung zudem dazu dient, jemanden lächerlich zu machen, da es ja auch bedeutet "sich wie ein kleines Kind benehmen".


Ja, zumindest spielt der scherzhafte Gedanke ein wenig damit. "Lächerlich" empfinde ich als zu hart, aber ja, grob in die Richtung geht es wohl.


----------



## Hutschi

Zu #1: Es könnte also auch ein Wortspiel: "Ich fremdele mit der Fremdsprache" mit drinstecken, wenn es in #1  scherzhaft gemeint ist. Klar scherzhaft ist die Verwendung in #1 aber nicht. Es klingt für mich aber eher leicht pejorativ.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Es klingt für mich aber eher leicht pejorativ.



Selbstverständlich, das geht ja schon aus dem Titel der Reportage hervor: "Haseloff *wirft* ARD und ZDF *vor*, Westfernsehen geblieben zu sein/.....  wirft den öffentlichen-rechtlichen Fernsehsendern eine *Vernachlässigung* des Ostens vor. "


> "Zuweilen erinnere das an Auslandsreportagen, was da gebracht werde, meinte Haseloff."


----------



## Hutschi

Eine kleine Frage:

Könnte man sagen: jemanden befremden ist eine Art Gegenstück zu "mit jemandem fremdeln", wenn "fremdeln" im allgemeineren Sinn und für Personen verwendet wird?

Ich könnte mit jemandem fremdeln und er ist deshalb befremdet.
Jemand befremdet mich, und ich fremdele deshalb mit ihm.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Könnte man sagen: jemanden befremden ist eine Art Gegenstück zu "mit jemandem fremdeln", wenn "fremdeln" im allgemeineren Sinn und für Personen verwendet wird?


Als Gegenstück sehe ich es im allgemeinen nicht, sondern ich sehe eine Ähnlichkeit, Verwandtschaft, schon an der Form der Wörter.



Hutschi said:


> Ich könnte mit jemandem fremdeln und er ist deshalb befremdet.
> Jemand befremdet mich, und ich fremdele deshalb mit ihm.


Solche Zusammenhänge gibt es wohl, aber sie sind kontextabhängig. Der erste Satz ist übrigens sozusagen reziprok, der zweite hingegen reflexiv (oder umgekehrt, je nach Betrachtungsweise), stellen also nicht beide dieselbe Art von Gegenstück dar.


----------

